# Pine Tree Sap



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

a little nail polish remover on a cotton ball does the trick.....


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Peanut Butter or Butter or Olive Oil.


----------



## ellisda1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Peanut butter for Leland Cypress sap was suggested to me - didn't work for me at all. I used rubbing alcohol on a cotton ball - came right out. Probably works on pine sap too.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Rubbing alcohol, plenty a pine tree about these parts.


----------



## Ritter'sMom (Apr 20, 2013)

I work for the Forest Service and constantly battle sap. Purell or any water hand sanitizer rubbing alcohol does wonders. Sometimes you really need to work into the sap ball. Even used it ony own hair

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

